# how often to replace rear derailleurs and cassettes????



## ronderman

Just curious - would like to hear how often people replace their rear derailleurs and cassettes?

I have a 2009 Chorus group and it's shifting like junk - especially the top 3 gears. I have replaced the housing, cables and chain many times and had new ones put in about 4 months ago. I have had everything adjusted. It works, but the up shift is crappy - I never get 3 shifts, only 2 and going up under load really stinks.

I'd say the units each have about 10k to 12K on them with the cassettes at half as I have a 12x25 and 11x23.

Thoughts?


----------



## rcharrette

*Shifter*

Have you had the shifter checked? Just had one of those exact shifters in, shifting like crap. Had a broken carrier in the shifter. New carrier and G-Springs and it now shift's like new. Have that checked before you look at a new rear derailleur.


----------



## rcharrette

*Procudure*

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/servicevideo/videocatid_4_videoid_15.jsp
First time will take a while but it's quite simple actually.
Your 9 Spd will be the same as this.


----------



## ericjacobsen3

2009 should be 11 speed. If you have a silver spool on the bottom of your body pulling cable you likely want to upgrade to the black spool that holds the cable end more securely. Replacing the cable may help.

My '09 Veloce 10 speed was hopeless after a year, even with the above changes that helped others. There may be also some tolerance issues floating around inside the early lever bodies. 2010 Veloce and Chorus work well for me.

Bottom line is you should not normally have to replace anything at this point, but the early Ultrashift levers had some issues.


----------



## fit24hrs

where do you order the parts to do this?


----------



## bikerjulio

2009 & later shifters - ultrashift - use a completely different internal mech to the previous ergos.



> Have you had the shifter checked? Just had one of those exact shifters in, shifting like crap. Had a broken carrier in the shifter. New carrier and G-Springs and it now shift's like new. Have that checked before you look at a new rear derailleur.


there are no g springs to replace in ultrashift.

parts for the earlier generation ergos are still readily available, but campy seems to have abandoned the rebuild philosophy for the ultrashifts.

the only parts I'm seeing now available for ultrashift are bodies & levers.

you could try dissassembling the rear part of the mech to check for interference between the cable carrier or cable end and the housing which would cause your symptoms. It's the first part you see. early production had problems.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares09-A-230309.pdf

be VERY careful in further dissassembly not to lose the tiny balls - then you'd really be in trouble


----------



## Pirx

ronderman said:


> Just curious - would like to hear how often people replace their rear derailleurs and cassettes?


To answer that question specifically: Rear derailleur: Essentially never. Cassettes: Depends on riding conditions (rain and the associated grit can chew up a cassette pretty fast), but 10k should be no problem for a steel cassette.


----------



## saba

Too often imho. Cass about 5-7K chains are always done at the same time. Crashed in a crit had the rear shifter rebuilt about 2k ago will need to be redone ASAP or abandon.


----------



## ronderman

OK, here is the deal now - took my shifter and checked it out - guess what, on the up-shift it will move the derailleur on the first 2 clicks, on the 3rd it will make a sound, but not move the derailleur. Sure enough if I down shift 2 shifts and then turn the cranks the derailleur is where it needs to be

Looks like it most definitely is the shifter. 

Here is the issue - there is no one within a hundred miles that can really do campy. Crap.


----------



## RussellS

ronderman said:


> Looks like it most definitely is the shifter.
> 
> Here is the issue - there is no one within a hundred miles that can really do campy. Crap.


http://www.vecchios.com/

This shop spcializes in Campagnolo work. Contact them if you do not want to do it yourself.


----------



## ronderman

So to update, called my shop and they can send the shifter back to campy. So it should get fixed.

On a side note: I have a full record group just sitting here waiting for a colnago frame I ordered - six months ago!!! It's going to be a pain to replace the sifter, but I better get it done.


----------



## fastev

ronderman said:


> OK, here is the deal now - took my shifter and checked it out - guess what, on the up-shift it will move the derailleur on the first 2 clicks, on the 3rd it will make a sound, but not move the derailleur. Sure enough if I down shift 2 shifts and then turn the cranks the derailleur is where it needs to be
> 
> Looks like it most definitely is the shifter.
> 
> Here is the issue - there is no one within a hundred miles that can really do campy. Crap.



Sounds like the ferrule on the end of the cable is rubbing on the housing. Make sure the ferrule is fully seated in the spool that winds the cable as you shift. If you disassemble your shifter what I am referring to will be very clear.


----------



## ronderman

fastev said:


> Sounds like the ferrule on the end of the cable is rubbing on the housing. Make sure the ferrule is fully seated in the spool that winds the cable as you shift. If you disassemble your shifter what I am referring to will be very clear.


Fastev: just to double check - you're saying look at the cable installation on the to ensure it's using the installed ferrule and that it is seated properly? I ask only because what I read is that the 11 speed groups use their own ferrule and not the loose ones - also can you really disassemble the shifter? It seems to me the replacement of parts ended with 10 speed.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fabsroman

ronderman said:


> Just curious - would like to hear how often people replace their rear derailleurs and cassettes?
> 
> I have a 2009 Chorus group and it's shifting like junk - especially the top 3 gears. I have replaced the housing, cables and chain many times and had new ones put in about 4 months ago. I have had everything adjusted. It works, but the up shift is crappy - I never get 3 shifts, only 2 and going up under load really stinks.
> 
> I'd say the units each have about 10k to 12K on them with the cassettes at half as I have a 12x25 and 11x23.
> 
> Thoughts?


I don't have the same groupo as you, but my 2007 Record 10 speed is running fine after 7,000+ miles on it. Can't imagine having to replace the derailleur ever. Now, the cassette and chain, I can see replacing that. I can also see rebuilding the shifters. Just don't know about replacing a rear derailleur for shifting issues.

How many miles do you have on the chain and cassette? That is the first place I would start to look.


----------



## fabsroman

ronderman said:


> OK, here is the deal now - took my shifter and checked it out - guess what, on the up-shift it will move the derailleur on the first 2 clicks, on the 3rd it will make a sound, but not move the derailleur. Sure enough if I down shift 2 shifts and then turn the cranks the derailleur is where it needs to be
> 
> Looks like it most definitely is the shifter.
> 
> Here is the issue - there is no one within a hundred miles that can really do campy. Crap.


That is what happens when I don't read the entire thread before replying. Ignore my previous reply since it is obviously the shifter that is the problem.


----------



## bikerjulio

> Sounds like the ferrule on the end of the cable is rubbing on the housing. Make sure the ferrule is fully seated in the spool that winds the cable as you shift. If you disassemble your shifter what I am referring to will be very clear.


this is what I said except it's not called a ferrule - its the cable end.

OP suggest you read my post. If you remove the shifter and send it away, you could end up removing the problem at the same time if it turns out to be either an oversize cable end (it is a campy cable isn't it?), or a minor interference between the cable end and the housing.


----------



## bikerjulio

this thread

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=205558&highlight=shifter+housing


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Testing*



ronderman said:


> OK, here is the deal now - took my shifter and checked it out - guess what, on the up-shift it will move the derailleur on the first 2 clicks, on the 3rd it will make a sound, but not move the derailleur. Sure enough if I down shift 2 shifts and then turn the cranks the derailleur is where it needs to be
> 
> Looks like it most definitely is the shifter.
> 
> Here is the issue - there is no one within a hundred miles that can really do campy. Crap.


Can't imagine ever having to replace a rear derailer that is not damaged. I get lots of miles from cassettes with no shifting issues but swap them around often and check chain and lube it regularly.

Have you checked the alignment of your derailer hanger?

Do some test:
1) Remove the cable from the rear derailer lock nut. 
2) Pedal the bike and use your hand to move the derailer through all the gears. You should be able to manually shift it into each gear and with a little "indexing" have each gear run smoothly. That should rule out your RD as the problem and confirm you have your limit screws set correctly.
3) Holding the now loose cable in your hand with some tension cycle through all the shift positions. You should feel distinct cable pull as the shifter takes up the predetermined amount of cable with each shift.

To me it almost sounds like your cable may be too short where it was put into the rear derailer locknut or a limit screw is not right.


----------



## tommyturbo

Everything eventually wears out, even Campy stuff. I retired a Record 10s RD at 27,000 miles. The spring just lost tension, and the shifting went downhill.

I was quite happy with a 27,000 mile service life.


----------

